# booster pump for a dust collection system



## gigjoec (Mar 21, 2007)

i have a 1500sq ft shop in my garage its in a " L" shape, i ran 6 inch pvc pipe for the main run and broke it off to 4 in and 2 1/2 inch, the current dust collector is at the rear of the shop. its a twin bag 3 horse general.
my problem is that all the items that need the most suction is at the furtherest point away from the dust collector. sliding table saw, 22" planer, 12" jointer because of the size of the machines they have to be in the front.
what i need to know is …......
i have another blower/motor setup is it possible to put it up front to work as a in-line booster to provide more suction for the rear collector,
has anyone ever tried something like i'm trying to do ?,
thanks
joe


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

No, haven't tried it, but I'd put it at the back end blowing into the line.


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

I have had to do the very same things years ago. The difference was I didn't have a 3 HP main blower, I had a 1.5 HP main and installed a 1 HP blower on the outlet to my jointer discharge. It worked very well.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have not tried that, but I'd bet just upsizing the small ductwork would reap huge benefits. Choking the ducting down can really impair airflow. If your tools have small ports, they need to be upsized as well. That said, I have read where others put blowers in tandem and had good results…..but I doubt even that would help with small ducting. Distance can slow the air flow down, but not nearly as much as undersized ductwork.


----------



## killerb (Nov 1, 2011)

What Fred said. Run the 6" as far and as close as you can, then go to the 4" at the machine. bob


----------



## gigjoec (Mar 21, 2007)

what would you use to measure the CFM at a machine, i've never done it nor do i have a clue on what to use to do it ….....


----------



## MoPower (Feb 6, 2009)

Make friends with an HVAC guy. Then borrow his rotometer to measure the air flow.


----------

